# Recruiting



## stivic923 (24 Feb 2003)

Hey guys, i have a question for you all. I got a call from my recruiting officer today to confirm that they received my application and transcripts and they are now waiting for my physical self-test and my references. i thought that the references were only for officer recruits...i am going NCM. cause all they are waiting for is these few items and then they will make me my appointments for testing


----------



## Pikache (24 Feb 2003)

physical self test? what the heck is that?


----------



## stivic923 (24 Feb 2003)

The physical fitness self-test
the one where you time how long it took u to run and how many sit-ups u did before soiling your underwear...etc etc


----------



## ninty9 (24 Feb 2003)

They should have given you a couple of sheets that you can have someone fill out in about 5 minutes.  You need 2 references, that are not family.

And the self test thing is not a big deal, its just to see where you sit compared with everyone else.  If you can do that stuff, the Fitness Test should be no problem.


----------



## stivic923 (24 Feb 2003)

But arent the reference sheets for people that applying as officers?

seriously, if someone is to refer a possible CF candidate as not "reliable" or humorous or such, it doesnt matter because once the army gets a hold of you they are gonna change you into one of them  :warstory:


----------



## McG (24 Feb 2003)

The CF does not want just _anybody_, nor is the CF is the employer of the unemployable.  

It should be easy for most people to find someone willing to say "Bloggins has got a good work ethic," or "Bloggins does great things."  But, if someone cannot even get a letter, to say that "Bloggins is not entirely dysfunctional in group settings" or "Bloggins has never acted through his anger management deficiencies," then . . . well, _someone_ is _weeded out_.


----------



## ninty9 (24 Feb 2003)

No, references are not just for officers.

EVERYONE needs references.  If your reserve, regular, NCM, Officer whatever, it doesn‘t matter.

In addition to references the CF does a police or background check to make sure you are who you say you are and your not a crazed serial killer.

So to sum up, Yes, you need two references.


----------



## Jarnhamar (25 Feb 2003)

Man just get your brother and sister to write you references and have them pretend they are someone else.   :blotto:


----------



## logistik (25 Feb 2003)

I had one of my old teachers and an old boss do mine. To my knowledge they were never contacted.


----------



## Jungle (25 Feb 2003)

Ghost778, that‘s really good... then a somewhere down the road they find out and he is charged with illegal enrollment. Stick with the truth, it always pays off.


----------



## stivic923 (25 Feb 2003)

Well i figured that it wasnt right to start of my army career by lying to the recruiters...thats like stealing from the hand that feeds you.
So i just brought the ref sheets to work and gave one to my foreman and one to the owner...cant get any better than that. they are the ones that know how i work best


----------



## SpinDoc (25 Feb 2003)

Just make sure the reference sheet, when you get folks to fill them out for you, that the people who are your references know you for a total of (I think, correct me please if I‘m off base) 5 years.  i.e. Person A knows you for 2 yrs + Person B knows you for 3 yrs


----------



## stivic923 (26 Feb 2003)

Spin Doc i beg to differ.\
The whole reason why they want you to get these ref sheets filled out is so that the interviewer has some sort of reading matterial to read over before he/she interviews you. So that they have sort of brief understanding of who you are. Such as if the ref shete says on it that you are a very hard working individual and you set goals and reach them and that you work very well with a team nd u are a teamplayer, so that you might have a better chance of geting through the tests say if you arent all that must in shape but u show initiative, then they will know "hey, this guy is a bit out of shape, but that will change once he reach Basic Training...etc etc"


----------



## SpinDoc (26 Feb 2003)

I have no idea what other recruiters do with the ref sheets, but I know it is actually a *requirement* that the reference writers have to have known you for a combined number of years... More often than not, the reference pages that I have read are rather generic and don‘t offer much insight regarding the applicant that makes for good interview conversation topics.  The sheet that makes you list hobbies and whatnot is much more useful in the interviews.

Pretty sure that‘s what the application package prescribes anyways for the reference forms... that‘s what I‘ve been telling the folks when I worked in recruiting.

Plus the recruiting process is mostly results-based... if someone doesn‘t pass the physical fitness test, there‘s no special treatment or anything if the applicant had a kick-butt set of references.  It‘s just part of the entire recruiting process, just like needing to get high school transcripts.


----------



## Veteran`s son (26 Feb 2003)

If a person is out of shape but is a good worker and has good references, shouldn‘t that be helpful for them being accepted in the Reserves, for example?

I understand that there are mininum requirements for the fitness test(ex. number of pushups and situps) but the person would get in good shape physically once they have completed Basic Training.

Also, why are the fitness test standards the same for the Regular Force as they are in the Reserves?

The Regular Force would be a full-time job whereas the Reserves is part-time.

I don‘t understand why the Fitness Test standards are so strict for the Reserves?


----------



## logistik (26 Feb 2003)

I really don‘t want to be an ******* here but veteran‘s son, you have asked sooo many questions that could have been answered in probably 30 seconds by a recruiter.  Just go down to the closest one and ask them everything you have and come back.
And also the recruiting standards are REALLY easy, if you can‘t do those you shouldn‘t be in the forces. Now that doesn‘t mean give up. It means hit the gym and go running for maybe 2-3 months and you should be able to pass. And keep and mind those are the MINIMUM. You can and should be able to do much better than the minimum.


----------



## Jungle (26 Feb 2003)

Those minimum standards are to ensure you are in good enough physical condition to carry out military training. As Logistik said, if you can‘t meet the minimum requirement, start working out. Make sure you meet the standards when you begin the recruiting process.


----------



## stivic923 (1 Mar 2003)

I had a very hard time getting those ref sheets filled out cause since i am new to the town i live in, many of my friends dont really know how i am or how i work with or without others, so i had to get my boss and my foreman to fill them out, and of course as soon as they see me give them something to fill out from the CF, they automatically know that I want to leave them, so it was hard getting them to fill them out cause they dont want me to leave


----------

